# Are You New to Weaves? Here Are Some Definite DON'TS!!



## Ediese (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't searched, so I'm not sure if there is a thread like this already. If there is, this will just count as a refresher for those of you that are new to the world of weaves.

I think that I'm qualified to pass on what I've learned over the years because I started wearing glue in weaves when I was about 12. Then, I graduated to sew-ins at about 16.  To think, I probably could have have WL hair by now.  

Anyway, these are my lessons learned that I hope will be helpful to someone else. If anyone else has other tips, please list them, I'll compile it all to make a huge list.


After you take out your sew-in, DO NOT WASH YOUR HAIR before you properly detangle and get out ALL shed hair. (Trust me, you will have a MAJOR setback if you do not listen to that one rule). I learned the hard way. My cousin advised me against it, and I told her that I have that 'good' hair, so my hair will surely not tangle. Well let me tell you...as soon as water hit my hair, it formed locs and got really matted. I had to chop out huge chunks of hair.
Do not let the stylist braid your hair or sew in the weave too tight. You'll know because aside from the major migraine that you'll experience, you'll see a lot of white bulbs on the tip of many strands along your hairline. This means that hair has been pulled out because of the tension. Also, tiny bumps will form in the back of your head. Silly me...I already know this, but I'm suffering from this right now.  I need to listen to my own advice. I have two months to nurture my hairline.
It is not recommended that you wear your install for more than three months. I wore an install for four months this year, and thankfully I took it out when it first started to matt up, so I didn't lose any hair. The longer your leave the install coupled with the frequent washing + airdrying, shed hair, etc. will cause your hair to matt up over time.
Do not trust just ANYONE to take out your install. I always take out my installs by myself. I can't say that I don't trust her, but I don't even let my sister take it out. This way, if I happen to mistakenly cut my hair...oh well...at least I was the one that did it. Also, I'm much more patient, and can afford to take the extra 2+ hours to carefully take it down. I doubt a stylist will be that careful.
If you are planning to leave your install in for three months, you might want to rethink frequent washing and cowashing. I usually wash once per week, but sometimes I change it up to once every two weeks. Again, frequent washing and airdrying, product buildup, etc, might cause your hair to get matted..eer on the side of caution. (this is especially true for those with natural hair)
If you are getting a full sew-in with no hair left out, ask your stylist not to braid the baby hairs or the really short strands around your hairline. Trust me..this is the first time that I've had a full head sew-in with everything braided, and my hairline is missing. She braided every strand, and now I"m having to baby that area.
It is normal for you to see lots of hair in your comb after you take out your sew-in. Remember, you did have your hair braided for x time, and what you're seeing is most likely shed hair. 
Try to do a protein treatment prior to the sew-in, and when you take it down. This helps to strengthen your hair.
It's also recommended that you at least wait 1-2 weeks before you reinstall another sew-in. This gives you an opportunity to give your real hair that much needed TLC.
Have fun with your weave! Remember there are so many different styles that you can achieve with a weave without damaging your real hair. Do you want some blonde highlights, a curly or wet n' wavy look, or perhaps a pixie cut? Go ahead, and weave it up! Um..you might want to stick with something that will look more natural though. If you're 4a or 4b, you might want to stay about from silky straight hair.
Oh yeah...please stop patting your weave in public! If you haven't noticed, the whole weave moves like it's a wig.

12. If you're relaxed, this is a good way to stretch your relaxers. You don't have to keep relaxing your entire head when you take down an install. If it's going to be braided up anyway, what's the point?

13. Do NOT use hair glue unless you want to be permanently bald, hair glue is a no no. (tip from Ms. Devo)  If you're not interested in getting a sew-in weave, please try out the clip in extensions before getting a bonded weave. If you still go ahead and get bonded weave, please take all necessary steps in taking it out so you don't lose hair in the process.


14. Tips on washing hair while you have a weave:
I picked up this great tip from someone on BHM. Put your shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner in separate water/applicator bottles. Dilute it with water, and pour it over your head so it reaches your braids. Gently massage your scalp, and rinse thoroughly. This works great!

15. This is the regimen that I follow when I have my sew-in. Remember I switch it up, and sometimes only wash every two weeks.
Wash 1x week with Creme of Nature (white bottle with green cap)
Condition w/ Mane N Tail
DC 1x week Pantene Pro V relaxed and natural dc mask (really good slip)
Leave in conditioner - Infusium 23
Moisturize every day by spraying a glyercin and water mix to by braids and to the hair that's left out. I also seal the ends of the hair that's left out with castor oil. 
Clarify 1x month w/Suave clarifying shampoo

16. What are good brand weaves?
Inexpensive 
Beauty Supply Store brands

Sensational Premium Now
Sensational Outre Goddess Remi

A little more Expensive, but very worth it (You can reuse these. Google them to find them on the net)


Extensions Plus relaxed texture
Halleys Curls relaxed texture
Wagmans
Indique
Belle Noir

17. If you can't (or won't) spend the time DAILY to blend your real hair and the weave hair ............get a FULL HEAD weave (where all of your real hair to tuck out of sight)! Walking around with two different textures or colors...not only scream WEAVE it also is just plain tacky! (Tip by CurliDiva)

18. Buy vent brush or comb with you and USE IT regularly! A weave needs to be styled (either with a comb, brush or my your hands). Do not walk around with a tangled head of yaki hair that looks like you haven't touch it since you rolled out of bed.  (Tip by CurliDiva)

19. It is possible to wear a "glued" weave without losing hair - but I definitely would not recommend using that nasty black glue (grey bottle with red tip). If you want a glued weave use Liquid Gold with Airflex strips. I did that with no problem at all. (Tip by Soulie)

20. To remove a sewn weave - don't use scissors - use a seam ripper to break the thread, then use a bobby pin, comb tail, or fingernail to pick the thread out. It takes a little longer, but there is no cut hair. (Tip by Soulie)

21. Invest in quality hair such as Extensions Plus, Nature Girl or Wagmans. All of them maintain their quality over time (even can be reused). This will reduce the amount of tugging against your own braids from attempting to detangle. (Tip by Soulie)

22. Excellent Post! Another thing I would personally like to add is wait at least 7-10 days after taking out your install before geting a touch up relaxer. For the same reason as number 9. (Tip by Bermudabeauty)

23. Tips on blending natural/transitioning hair with weave. If you bought a curly/kinky weave and you're natural, you might want to try using flexi rods or trying a braidout on the hair that you left out. That will help blend your hair with the weave. If you bought a straight weave, you'll more than likely have to constantly straighten it so that it blends in with the weave.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree.....


----------



## Ediese (Oct 27, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I agree.....


 
Thanks. Maybe this can be a sticky?! I know alot of people have questions about the proper upkeep of weaves.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooooh, most useful information! My future possibly weave-wearing self thanks you.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 27, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ooooh, most useful information! My future possibly weave-wearing self thanks you.


 
LOL thanks!!

If I remember anymore, I will definitely post!


----------



## carameldlite (Oct 27, 2008)

Does it matter which way the hair is braided underneath the sew-in? Vertical or in a "beehive" type of braid?


----------



## Amerie123 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ediese is 110% right on all of those, and although i didn't have to experience most of those setbacks first hand, I always kept ALL of those tips in mind from just dealing with hair in general, I just learned as I went along. I am so happy she posted these, because ladies, I'm telling y'all, she is absolutely right with those tips. as far as the washing of the weave, i only washed once every two weeks for those purposes that she mentioned, plus washing a weave is more work than your real hair!!
Again, thanks Ediese for those pointers, and even if I think of some, I will love to chime in.


----------



## sydwrites (Oct 27, 2008)

Good thread, bump!


----------



## Solitude (Oct 27, 2008)

Very useful! Any advice for itching? That's the main reason why I can't do weaves/ braids.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 27, 2008)

Many thanks!  I hope to be brave enough to get a weave soon.  Your info will be very useful very soon!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 27, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> Very useful! Any advice for itching? That's the main reason why I can't do weaves/ braids.



One thing that cuts down on the weave itchies is taking the base off of the weave hair. First you fill a basin/sink/big pot with warm water and add a few cups of white vinegar. Then you submerge the weave hair and gently swish it about. Let it sit in there for a while, especially if there's no rush to get it out. Wait until you see a whitish scum on the surface of the water. Then take the weave hair out and rinse it off. Let it drip dry and give it a good combing before installing it. 

I notice a HUGE difference in itchiness when I do this. I do it with braiding hair, too.

HTH


----------



## Joanna721 (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks so much for this I have kinky twists in now and I plan to keep them in till sometime in December and then get some more in January till March and then for graduation (May 9th) Im gonna get a full sew in instead of relaxing my hair so I can have straight hair without a press that will sweat out and without relaxing my hair....I love these tips seeing as though I will probably have it in for two months, I do plan on cutting it right after graduation to a cute asymetric bob 

I know that was way more info than anyone cares to know but Im excited to see how much growth I can get by then


----------



## smwrigh3 (Oct 27, 2008)

*thank you so much *I am getting a sew in on Sat for my 21st birthday I have had plenty of them.. but I have neva taken care of *my* hair while I had them... time for a change!


----------



## msdevo (Oct 27, 2008)

I think another should be to NEVER use hair glue. Unless you want to be permanently bald, hair glue is a no no.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

msdevo said:


> I think another should be to NEVER use hair glue. Unless you want to be permanently bald, hair glue is a no no.


 
Thanks! I'll add that.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

carameldlite said:


> Does it matter which way the hair is braided underneath the sew-in? Vertical or in a "beehive" type of braid?


 
I think most times it's braided in the circular/beehive pattern if you're getting a full head sew-in with now hair left out, or if you're getting some type of bang. For other styles, I think they use the vertical pattern.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

Joanna721 said:


> thanks so much for this I have kinky twists in now and I plan to keep them in till sometime in December and then get some more in January till March and then for graduation (May 9th) Im gonna get a full sew in instead of relaxing my hair so I can have straight hair without a press that will sweat out and without relaxing my hair....I love these tips seeing as though I will probably have it in for two months, I do plan on cutting it right after graduation to a cute asymetric bob
> 
> I know that was way more info than anyone cares to know but Im excited to see how much growth I can get by then


 
I can't wait to see how much growth you'll retain!


----------



## Country gal (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to the board, I made sure to really comb through my hair after I took my corn rows outs. I had been wearing a wig and would switch it out every month. My hair did grow but it didn't get to APL yet. erplexed It is really soft and very thick.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 28, 2008)

Great Thread!

My 2 cents:

1. If you can't (or won't) spend the time DAILY to blend your real hair and the weave hair ............get a FULL HEAD weave (where all of your real hair to tuck out of sight)!

 Walking around with two different textures or colors...not only scream WEAVE it also is just plain tacky!

2. Buy vent brush or comb with you and USE IT regularly! A weave needs to be styled (either with a comb, brush or my your hands)

 Do not walk around with a tangled head of yaki hair that looks like you haven't touch it since you rolled out of bed.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ediese, how do you take ur own sew in out when u cant see the top of ur head? i've had pple cut my REAL hair out on two occasions - thats why i wont get another weave.  I took my own hair locs out with pliers from the hardware store, but i did not dare try anything with scissors......


----------



## Lexib (Oct 28, 2008)

What's an "install" - is that the net weave?  If so I agree 1000% with what you wrote.  I lost a lot of hair in my crown & nape area last year from leaving a net weave in for 3 months.  when I took that thing off my hair underneath had COMPLETELY matted up.  It took about an hour to pry my hair from my scalp and detangle.  Thank God I only had half of my hair under the net and not a full head weave 


...and thus began my hair journey


----------



## ghanja (Oct 28, 2008)

good post, halfway through my natural journey this year I broke down and put in a glue in weave which I ABSOLUTELY HATED. I put a ton of oil in my hair when I took it out but towards the bottom I guess the glue clumped up so I lost about 2 inches on the right side of my head  Im glad that it happened early on in the process but still. I can still see where it broke off...


----------



## soulie (Oct 28, 2008)

It is possible to wear a "glued" weave without losing hair - but I definitely would not recommend using that nasty black glue (grey bottle with red tip).  If you want a glued weave use Liquid Gold with Airflex strips.  I did that with no problem at all.

To remove a sewn weave - don't use scissors - use a seam ripper to break the thread, then use a bobby pin, comb tail, or fingernail to pick the thread out.  It takes a little longer, but there is no cut hair.

Invest in quality hair such as Extensions Plus, Nature Girl or Wagmans.  All of them maintain their quality over time (even can be reused).  This will reduce the amount of tugging against your own braids from attempting to detangle.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Oct 28, 2008)

In addition to the method mentioned above about rinsing the weave in vinegar, I would also recommend keeping your scalp moisturized (I moisturize daily with ORS Olive Oil and sometimes with a liquid leave in).  Also, washing every week helps me (I use diluted shampoo and conditioner).




mizzdebbi said:


> Very useful! Any advice for itching? That's the main reason why I can't do weaves/ braids.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 28, 2008)

Great info! I plan on getting a sew in next year and this will definitely come in handy.


----------



## Amerie123 (Oct 28, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> Ediese, how do you take ur own sew in out when u cant see the top of ur head? i've had pple cut my REAL hair out on two occasions - thats why i wont get another weave. I took my own hair locs out with pliers from the hardware store, but i did not dare try anything with scissors......


 

Hope i can help answer, and this is the way that i'm able to do it: There is a big difference in the way your hair feels, and the thread, so it's easy to find the thread. so, you wanna take the scissors only against the thread, and kinda put tension on the thread (in like a saw like motion), to break the thread, causing everything else to unravel. and you do this as often as needed. The BIG thing though, is to take your time. but this is my 2 cents. HTH.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent Post!  Another thing I would personally like to add is wait at least 7-10 days after taking out your install before geting a touch up relaxer.  For the same reason as number 9


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont wear weaves but this is a great thread. Since I'm scared to dye my hair again I may get a weave instead.


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for this thread, Ediese!!  I'm thinking about getting a sew-in next year ... just thinking about it.

*Question:* How do you get your new growth to blend in with your sew-ins? Since I'm natural, I've gotta figure out how this will work.  The last time I got a partial sew-in, it was a pain to keep my new growth straight and sleek all the time.erplexed  I also feel like full sew-ins won't look as real, but I don't know.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> Ediese, how do you take ur own sew in out when u cant see the top of ur head? i've had pple cut my REAL hair out on two occasions - thats why i wont get another weave. I took my own hair locs out with pliers from the hardware store, but i did not dare try anything with scissors......


 
I think I'm so afraid that anyone else will cut my hair that I just go ahead and do it myself. If you can start cutting the thread in some places, which in my case the thread is always brown so it makes it easier to see, you should be able to pull out the thread and the track will come out easily.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

Lexib said:


> What's an "install" - is that the net weave? If so I agree 1000% with what you wrote. I lost a lot of hair in my crown & nape area last year from leaving a net weave in for 3 months. when I took that thing off my hair underneath had COMPLETELY matted up. It took about an hour to pry my hair from my scalp and detangle. Thank God I only had half of my hair under the net and not a full head weave
> 
> 
> ...and thus began my hair journey


 
It just means a weave installation.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

ghanja said:


> good post, halfway through my natural journey this year I broke down and put in a glue in weave which I ABSOLUTELY HATED. I put a ton of oil in my hair when I took it out but towards the bottom I guess the glue clumped up so I lost about 2 inches on the right side of my head  Im glad that it happened early on in the process but still. I can still see where it broke off...


 
So sorry to hear that. I can definitely relate. I remember getting my weaves bonded, and always wondering what the heck happened to that spot with the broken hair.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

loolalooh said:


> Thanks for this thread, Ediese!! I'm thinking about getting a sew-in next year ... just thinking about it.
> 
> *Question:* How do you get your new growth to blend in with your sew-ins? Since I'm natural, I've gotta figure out how this will work. The last time I got a partial sew-in, it was a pain to keep my new growth straight and sleek all the time.erplexed I also feel like full sew-ins won't look as real, but I don't know.


 
I think it depends on the type of weave that you buy. If you buy curly/kinky weave, you'll have to use flexi rods or braid outs to blend the hair. If you're wearing straight hair, unfortunately you'll have to use heat to keep it blended. I went ahead and got a full head sew-in because of this same problem. You'll have to find someone that really knows what they're doing so it doesn't look fake or wiggy.


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Oct 28, 2008)

Very very very good information! I haven't had a weave since earlier this year, and I want to get one for the new year. I will definitely keep these tips in mind. I'm going to print these...i hope you don't mind...hehe...but thank you once again!


----------



## Mystic (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those tips.

I have a full weave in for 3 weeks now.  The stylist braided my hair in big parts - not tight - and used 2 mesh caps, one to protect my hair and the other to glue the weave on to.  She then used the kneedle/thread to tack the ends of the wedge on the cap to it doesn't come off easily.  I wash once per week and surprisingly the glue doesn't come out.

I like the protection of the mesh and it gives my hair lots of breathing room.  My hair doesn't scratch me as much (whenever I do sewn in my scalp would kill me).  Also, the style looks a whole lot natural than if it were sewn in.  The only drawn back of this technique is I don't believe the weave will last as long as the sewn in - the maximum I might be able to go is 4 weeks.  Also, I am afraid to wash it myself - in case I get a glue mishap.  I have to go to the hairdresser to wash weekly at $20/visit.


----------



## msdevo (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh sis I am so sorry to hear this. I too know from experience(relatives) that that black glue or any hair glue will take your hair out.  It doesn't happen to all but it does happen.  


ghanja said:


> good post, halfway through my natural journey this year I broke down and put in a glue in weave which I ABSOLUTELY HATED. I put a ton of oil in my hair when I took it out but towards the bottom I guess the glue clumped up so I lost about 2 inches on the right side of my head  Im glad that it happened early on in the process but still. I can still see where it broke off...


----------



## cuteazz1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all the tips....

How do you wash the hair underneath so that you don't wet the whole weave..I mean do you all have to flat iron the weave again after you wash?


----------



## devin (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Ediese! I am tempted to get another sew-in, but am scared due to my last disaster, catastrophe that I am still recovering from. I wish I would have had this advice then. Anyway, I need to do something, because I am tired of this bun and ponytail, and don't want to have to use heat on my hair. I want to be able to be cute daily. This is very helpful information!


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, that's a pretty interesting technique. My stylist used a net cap for the first time, and I'm afraid to even wash my hair. I can't imagine that it'll be able to dry thoroughly through the net. 



Mystic said:


> Thanks for sharing those tips.
> 
> I have a full weave in for 3 weeks now. The stylist braided my hair in big parts - not tight - and used 2 mesh caps, one to protect my hair and the other to glue the weave on to. She then used the kneedle/thread to tack the ends of the wedge on the cap to it doesn't come off easily. I wash once per week and surprisingly the glue doesn't come out.
> 
> I like the protection of the mesh and it gives my hair lots of breathing room. My hair doesn't scratch me as much (whenever I do sewn in my scalp would kill me). Also, the style looks a whole lot natural than if it were sewn in. The only drawn back of this technique is I don't believe the weave will last as long as the sewn in - the maximum I might be able to go is 4 weeks. Also, I am afraid to wash it myself - in case I get a glue mishap. I have to go to the hairdresser to wash weekly at $20/visit.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

cuteazz1 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the tips....
> 
> How do you wash the hair underneath so that you don't wet the whole weave..I mean do you all have to flat iron the weave again after you wash?


 
I don't think it's possible to wash your real hair under the weave without getting the weave wet. Yes, depending on the type of hair (straight/curly), you might have to flat iron it after you dry it.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

devin said:


> Thanks for the tips Ediese! I am tempted to get another sew-in, but am scared due to my last disaster, catastrophe that I am still recovering from. I wish I would have had this advice then. Anyway, I need to do something, because I am tired of this bun and ponytail, and don't want to have to use heat on my hair. I want to be able to be cute daily. This is very helpful information!


 
 I know exactly what you mean. This full sew-in is helping me keep away from heat. I'm considering purchasing a Simi weave/wig though. That sounds like it would be a good idea.


----------



## ClassicChic (Oct 29, 2008)

This thread is GREAT!

I currently am wearing a sew-in. I've washed in twice so far. I know many people here would not recommend it, but I am going to keep my install in for 10-12 weeks. This advice surely will help.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 29, 2008)

She puts me under the drier to ensure the scalp is dry.



Ediese said:


> Wow, that's a pretty interesting technique. My stylist used a net cap for the first time, and I'm afraid to even wash my hair. *I can't imagine that it'll be able to dry thoroughly through the net*.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I know this is slightly off topic, but how do you get the frizziness out of your weave?  I have a gang of brazillian wave that I want to reuse, but it's a little too frizzy for me.  I think I read somewhere bleach and water?  Please help me out.  I don't want to throw this hair away.  I love it too much!!


----------



## MsGoody531 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I have been wearing sew-ins for two year straight. My stylist started using the net piece from ear to ear this year because my edges are fragile. I do everything like normal. I don’t' have a problem with matting or anything. I use the Saga Parisian Glam, $83 per bag, and never have any problems. It is the hair I have in my avatar. I normally wait about 3 weeks before I do my first wash because I like to keep the original look as long as possible.  I wash my hair really well and do two strand twist all the way around with mouse and Infusium 23 because I like waves. I then put it in a pony tail and wrap it around the ouchless band so the ends will have a bend to them and let it air dry.  The longer I let it dry the more defined my waves are. I always wear my sew-in for 3 to 3 1/2 months. 

I want to say that these tips are wonderful. I was the person that NEVER knew how to do my hair and went to get it done every week. Sew-in weave has taught me how take care of hair. So, I think I will be ready next year when I decide to start wearing my natural hair. I guess I will have been hiding my hair for three years. WOW!! That sounds so strange..


Lol...

Sorry... Rambling...


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> This thread is GREAT!
> 
> I currently am wearing a sew-in. I've washed in twice so far. I know many people here would not recommend it, but I am going to keep my install in for 10-12 weeks. This advice surely will help.


 
I always wear mines for 12 weeks so you should be fine.


----------



## loved (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.

Cosigning that EP is the truth. I am still using the EPRT in July 07. I cut it so much that I ordered EPSRT and blended the 2 textures, using the shorter poofier hair on top. I consider it an investment since it blends effortlessly with my own hair and saves me the time and money of traveling to the BSS for hair that ends up in a rat's nest (cough cough - can anyone say Milky Way).

How do you get your weaves to last 3 months? Six or 7 weeks seems to be my limit but some of it may relate to my exercise regimen. I will try the applicator bottle washing method.

What do you do with the ends of your braids to reduce  lumps?

Itchies - Are you adding hair to your cornrows? I added cheap drugstore hair to my cornrows once and my head itched like nobody's business.

I'm still working through the tangling issue. I attempt to detangle with conditioner and keep my hair in 1 direction while washing and conditioning but I still had more tangles than I would have liked after my last removal.  I hope those who have been successful in overcoming the tangles will chime in.


----------



## Thann (Oct 29, 2008)

MsGoody531 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I have been wearing sew-ins for two year straight. My stylist started using the net piece from ear to ear this year because my edges are fragile. I do everything like normal. I don’t' have a problem with matting or anything. I use the Saga Parisian Glam, $83 per bag, and never have any problems. It is the hair I have in my avatar. I normally wait about 3 weeks before I do my first wash because I like to keep the original look as long as possible. I wash my hair really well and do two strand twist all the way around with mouse and Infusium 23 because I like waves. I then put it in a pony tail and wrap it around the ouchless band so the ends will have a bend to them and let it air dry. The longer I let it dry the more defined my waves are. I always wear my sew-in for 3 to 3 1/2 months.
> 
> ...


 
When you wash your hair, do you get under the dryer or air dry? I kind of took from you post that you airdry, but wasn't sure. Also, does your stylist use a mesh-like net or a more stocking cap type of net?

Your stylist sounds a lot like mines lol. Even down to the hair. She suggested I try that brand after seeing how great it was for one of her clients.


----------



## MsGoody531 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thann...

I do air dry my hair. I don't go to my stylist until it is time to get my hair done again. I figure I can save that $35 to $40 she is going to charge me to do the same thing I can do at home.

It is actually a piece of net. She measures it from ear to ear then cuts it. I would say it is from the top to the middle of my head. She then secures the net on like in maybe 4 or 5 places (I think). *giggling* It has allowed me to grow my edges because they weren't growing as fast as the rest of my hair. I have always worn a complete sew-in with no hair out. 

I use all applicator bottles for all of my products. When I see more hair at the top, I know my hair is growing in. It's like sliding back and a I make sure I moisturize and minimize a lot of pulling. While I am watching tv, I will go through the hair with comb and brush gently after a couple of days when the waves need to be redone. I use all of the Carson Weave care products which have turned out to be perfect. Since joining this form, I think I could use the curl formers or those Flexi Rods to maybe achieve the same or different look.

Can you tell that I'm new... LOL... All this talking...


----------



## oldcrayons (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm scared of weaves


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 29, 2008)

This thread is making me want to get a weave....


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with you girl, and this a great thread, they should make this a sticky thread.


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanx for Tip number 7. I almost always get depressed after I take down my sew-ins after weeks in and comb my hair to find big globs of hair. Its SHED HAIR!!! I'm happy to know this. That's my DUH moment for today.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Okay, I know this is slightly off topic, but how do you get the frizziness out of your weave? I have a gang of brazillian wave that I want to reuse, but it's a little too frizzy for me. I think I read somewhere bleach and water? Please help me out. I don't want to throw this hair away. I love it too much!!


 
Hopefully someone else will chime in. I've never worn wavy/curly hair so I can't give you any advice. I have heard of using Silicone Mix conditioner to help revive curls and tame frizzies. You might want to try that out.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> This thread is making me want to get a weave....


 
 Go right ahead, girl!


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting!!



MsGoody531 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I have been wearing sew-ins for two year straight. My stylist started using the net piece from ear to ear this year because my edges are fragile. I do everything like normal. I don’t' have a problem with matting or anything. I use the Saga Parisian Glam, $83 per bag, and never have any problems. It is the hair I have in my avatar. I normally wait about 3 weeks before I do my first wash because I like to keep the original look as long as possible. I wash my hair really well and do two strand twist all the way around with mouse and Infusium 23 because I like waves. I then put it in a pony tail and wrap it around the ouchless band so the ends will have a bend to them and let it air dry. The longer I let it dry the more defined my waves are. I always wear my sew-in for 3 to 3 1/2 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say that this thread was really needed. LHCF is short on weave info so I am always having to refer folks to BHM for more details.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

loved said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Cosigning that EP is the truth. I am still using the EPRT in July 07. I cut it so much that I ordered EPSRT and blended the 2 textures, using the shorter poofier hair on top. I consider it an investment since it blends effortlessly with my own hair and saves me the time and money of traveling to the BSS for hair that ends up in a rat's nest (cough cough - can anyone say Milky Way).
> 
> ...


 
 I hate Milky Way! I don't really do anything special for it to last. The braids are always still secure enough for me to leave it in, and the weave still looks like it's in good shape. As for the braids, the stylist usually sews the ends down and that reduces all lumps. I know some prefer to use the net to reduce the lumps too.

In the beginning, they did add hair to my cornrows, but since I'm almost natural and my hair is really thick she doesn't add it anymore. 

Are you natural? I never have issues with tangles when I take it down. I did have issues with my hair starting to matt up the last time because I left it in for four months.  lol not recommended) I still didn't have tangling issues though. It just took me a little while to properly pull my hair apart.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

oldcrayons said:


> I'm scared of weaves


 
Really? What exactly are you scared of?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 29, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> This thread is making me want to get a weave....



 I know, right? I've never had one, and if I could find some good kinky curly hair......

*sigh* The sad thing is, I would have it in a ponytail all the time, or..... oooh, I guess I could use my combs and barrettes to keep the hair off of my face.....


----------



## Ediese (Oct 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I know, right? I've never had one, and if I could find some good kinky curly hair......
> 
> *sigh* The sad thing is, I would have it in a ponytail all the time, or..... oooh, I guess I could use my combs and barrettes to keep the hair off of my face.....


 
Go head get it girl!!

You might want to try these out.

If you're looking for straight hair that has a bit of texture, you might want to try out Extensions plus relaxed texture.

If you're looking for kinky curly hair that stays kinky curly, try these out.

Boheyme Brazilian Curl

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=251397&highlight=weave

The weaves in this thread can be bought here. http://naturalresourcessalon.com/wildflower.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=246841&highlight=weave

Hope that helps.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 29, 2008)

Ediese said:


> Go head get it girl!!
> 
> You might want to try these out.
> 
> ...



Oooh, thank you, you enabler, you.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 29, 2008)

great thread!!!


----------



## Kacie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## brownelovely (Dec 15, 2008)

Great info, I'll definitely be using this as a guide!


----------



## MsGoody531 (Dec 15, 2008)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!

I have a question ladies.

I took my full sew-in out on Wednesday last week. I combed out the shed hairs and braided my hair up. Everything turned out great and I found out that my hair is passed my shoulder stretched. So, I got excited and purchased a blow dryer and tried to blow dry a section in the back and WOW it was so thick and long. I havent had hair this long since middle school. However, that process took me 20 minutes just for a little section of the very back and then in 5 minutes the hair puffed back up . I was almost in tears because my hands wear hurting because my hair seems like it was holding the blow dryer heat hostage . I thought OMG if it takes me 20 minutes for a little section of the back to do a length check, what am I going to do with the rest of my hair. So, are there any suggestions for what I can do when I take my hair down again so that it stays straight for longer than 5 minutes? I will admit that I am new to doing anything with my hair at all. I was very dependent on my stylist for everything. I never even combed my own hair because I would sleep like Regina King in that Friday movie. My hair would look fresh when I would go back to the salon to get my hair done again. 

I did discover that I must be a 4 something because the coils are so tight and when my hair dries it is so short looking, but when I braided it with conditioner it was long.

Any help would be appreciated.

I


----------



## ackee walk (Jan 16, 2009)

good post. thanks for the info, ladies


----------



## socurlyqt (May 31, 2009)

what type of mixture do you use to moisturize your hair underneath your scalp? i know some ladies use glycerin and water is that enough? how much of each?


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 4, 2009)

Bump!!

What is a weftohwell:
I'm a total weave rookie,but i want to get this right.


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 4, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> Bump!!
> 
> What is a weftohwell:
> I'm a total weave rookie,but i want to get this right.


 

A weft is the actual track the weaved (human or synthetic) hair is on. A weft can be made by machine or by hand. Some say that handmade wefts are better, since they are custom made to suit your head; but I think finding a good quality brand is really the key. HTH.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 4, 2009)

Shananyganz said:


> A weft is the actual track the weaved (human or synthetic) hair is on. A weft can be made by machine or by hand. Some say that handmade wefts are better, since they are custom made to suit your head; but I think finding a good quality brand is really the key. HTH.


 
I feel stupid
Thanks for replying!!!
How many packs of hair are you ladies using?


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 7, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> I feel stupid
> Thanks for replying!!!
> How many packs of hair are you ladies using?


 

You shouldn't!!  We all here to learn. 

Anyway, my stylist uses uhm...about one and a half packs (I use Remi Velvet in 14") for my installs. I really think the number of packs used are dependent on the fullness/volume/look/texture you personally desire. I attached a picture of an install I had last year. Its not the best, but it gives you somewhat of an idea of what 1.5 packs of hair looks like. My stylist layered and thinned out the style somewhat. HTH.


----------



## Netta1 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm sorry but what is an install????


----------



## DaPPeR (Sep 7, 2009)

Love this thread!


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 7, 2009)

great thread! i just got a full sew-in this saturday.  i wish i would have read this before my installment. she braided my edges up and my head is itching lol


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent thread. Very informative


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 7, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> I'm sorry but what is an install????


 
i think its the actuall process of putting the weave in...some1 correct me if im wrong


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 7, 2009)

Shananyganz said:


> You shouldn't!!  We all here to learn.
> 
> Anyway, my stylist uses uhm...about one and a half packs (I use Remi Velvet in 14") for my installs. I really think the number of packs used are dependent on the fullness/volume/look/texture you personally desire. I attached a picture of an install I had last year. Its not the best, but it gives you somewhat of an idea of what 1.5 packs of hair looks like. My stylist layered and thinned out the style somewhat. HTH.


 
Thank youuu!!!
I did it!!
My little sis hooked it up for me and it came out way better than i expected.
The only thing is that she braided some of my cornrows somewhat thinner than what i was expecting.
I have been trying to moisturize like crazy!!LOL!I do not want my hair to get dry up underneath there.
How often are you guys dc'ing?


----------



## Netta1 (Sep 7, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> i think its the actuall process of putting the weave in...some1 correct me if im wrong



Oh I see. So its not a method of installing the hair? hmmm sounds interesting 
thanks!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 8, 2009)

Now these are the things that people need to know about weaves. Awesome info!!


----------



## angenoir (Sep 8, 2009)

I know most of you ladies use a spritz mix to keep the braided hair under the weave moisturized. I do this too. However, I have one of those scalps that gets really dry and I am on the quest for a good non-greasy product that can keep both my hair and scalp moisturized and NOT weigh down the weave hair… HELP!!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 10, 2009)

*How are you guys dc'ing under the weaves???!!*
This is a biggie for me because if i go too long without dc's my hair gets super dry.


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 10, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> Thank youuu!!!
> I did it!!
> My little sis hooked it up for me and it came out way better than i expected.
> The only thing is that she braided some of my cornrows somewhat thinner than what i was expecting.
> ...


 

Well, for me, the last weave I had; although very much of my own hair wasn't out, it was only a partial. I only DC'ed (washed, conditioned, allat) every other week. I never really had problems with dry or itchy scalp...my hair simply takes to weaves. I might have to edit this post in the future now that I am no longer relaxed, but for the most part I was okay with the every other week thing.


----------



## msa (Sep 10, 2009)

angenoir said:


> I know most of you ladies use a spritz mix to keep the braided hair under the weave moisturized. I do this too. However, I have one of those scalps that gets really dry and I am on the quest for a good non-greasy product that can keep both my hair and scalp moisturized and NOT weigh down the weave hair… HELP!!!




For my spritz I use Oyin Juices and Berries. And then follow that with Oyin Whipped Pudding for my hair and scalp. It isn't greasy, absorbed quickly, and worked well for me.

Jane Carter Nourish & Shine works well for me also, but it can be greasy (it has no water like the Oyin whipped pudding).


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Dec 8, 2009)

Subscribing.... I need all the help in the world


----------



## LoveisYou (Dec 9, 2009)

GREAt advice, thanks!


----------



## AnsbachFrizzpuff (Dec 9, 2009)

See this is why I am so happy that I finally subscribed!

To be able to say THANK YOU for posting this wonderful thread.

I want my first weave ever for the new year and this helps me so very much!

Your knowledge is truly appreciated!


----------



## bahamababe242 (Dec 10, 2009)

*off to get an install on Saturday* 

thank you OP!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 10, 2009)

angenoir said:


> I know most of you ladies use a spritz mix to keep the braided hair under the weave moisturized. I do this too. However, I have one of those scalps that gets really dry and I am on the quest for a good non-greasy product that can keep both my hair and scalp moisturized and NOT weigh down the weave hair… HELP!!!


 You should try Eqyss Avocado Mist, Thats the same company thats makes MegaTek. I use this and I love it my hair stays moist and its not greasy at all. Here's the link to the Eqyss website with the Product description: 
http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/32ounavmisco.html


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 14, 2009)

See, I don't understand how someone could do a full head with only 1.5 packs and cover everything. I'm a self installer and my weaves always take every scrap of 2 packs and the last one took 2.5 packs.  I wonder why that is, what am i doing wrong???


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 14, 2009)

great tips!!!


----------



## ackee walk (Dec 15, 2009)

LadyPaniolo said:


> See, I don't understand how someone could do a full head with only 1.5 packs and cover everything. I'm a self installer and my weaves always take every scrap of 2 packs and the last one took 2.5 packs.  I wonder why that is, what am i doing wrong???


 
you're probably not doing anything wrong.  it may just depend on the hair.  some brands of hair are more dense than others-- EP relaxed textured hair, for example, is very dense and requires less hair than most other brands


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been seeing a new “tacky” trend of women not even trying to “cover up” the tracks! At least, try to make us guess if it grow out of your scalp......


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Jan 23, 2010)

Ediese, what about your real hair? How is it coming along? What are your goals? I've worn weaves for 5 years and my hair has not benefited from it at all. From my experience it is detrimental to wear a weave when your hair is relaxed. It will get thin. This happened to me more than once. Its best to wear a sew in when your hair is natural, in my opinion. Last year I stopped neglecting my hair underneath the weave and would apply castor oil to my scalp. This helped my hair to grow tremendously. But the problem I would face is, after applying products to my scalp, the weave hair would get shiny and greasy and I would have to wash it and it wouldn't look the same. Did you ever have this problem? 

I just BC'd my hair last night after I realized that my hair was very uneven and slightly damaged. I plan on wearing protective styles, weaves being one of them, until my hair gets to shoulder length. Weaves can be a gift or a curse. Its just so important to me that I take care of my hair underneath the weave considering everything that I have been through. Thanks for your post though, it was very informative, but there were just some other issues I have concerns about and maybe you can shine some light on them.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 23, 2010)

angenoir said:


> I know most of you ladies use a spritz mix to keep the braided hair under the weave moisturized. I do this too. However, I have one of those scalps that gets really dry and I am on the quest for a good non-greasy product that can keep both my hair and scalp moisturized and NOT weigh down the weave hair… HELP!!!



the phytospecific spray is very good for this and is not greasy....


----------



## Ediese (Jan 23, 2010)

MaintaintheSexy said:


> Ediese, what about your real hair? How is it coming along? What are your goals? I've worn weaves for 5 years and my hair has not benefited from it at all. From my experience it is detrimental to wear a weave when your hair is relaxed. It will get thin. This happened to me more than once. Its best to wear a sew in when your hair is natural, in my opinion. Last year I stopped neglecting my hair underneath the weave and would apply castor oil to my scalp. This helped my hair to grow tremendously. But the problem I would face is, after applying products to my scalp, the weave hair would get shiny and greasy and I would have to wash it and it wouldn't look the same. Did you ever have this problem?
> 
> I just BC'd my hair last night after I realized that my hair was very uneven and slightly damaged. I plan on wearing protective styles, weaves being one of them, until my hair gets to shoulder length. Weaves can be a gift or a curse. Its just so important to me that I take care of my hair underneath the weave considering everything that I have been through. Thanks for your post though, it was very informative, but there were just some other issues I have concerns about and maybe you can shine some light on them.


 
Hi! I forgot all about this thread. My hair is in good shape. I actually made BSL in December 08 while I was transitioning. I decided to chop in April 09 to get rid of my relaxed ends. I made BSL once again last month, Dec. 09. I'm hoping that I'll be WL by June this year. The number one thing that helped me retain length and having heatlhy hair was wearing weaves, and always making sure to take care of my hair while it's weaved up.  You could check the links in my siggy for more pics.


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 2, 2010)

This is the most elaborate advice on weave hair care and  thanks girl.


----------



## Coil Tresses (Mar 17, 2010)

Its late, I will come back tomorrow and read this thread. I had to subscribe before I turned in.

Thanks for this link luckiestdestiny.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2010)

Ediese,

You really are a weave guru and one of my hairspirations!!!


----------



## panamoni (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for this thread!! I'm getting my first weave today and I'm super scared. 

Does everyone use a net?  What are the pros/cons?  What's the purpose?  Can you still wash/condition/moisturize properly?

ETA:  And, what's your favorite daily moisturizer to use on the braids (and do you have a net)?

Thanks!


----------



## Nixx22jam (May 1, 2010)

BUMPITY BUMP!!!!

How do I deep condition under the weave? I see you said use an applicator bottle but if i dilute DPR will it still work? Would i be able to sit under the hooded dryer? I just want it to sit without running down my back too much. How about i dilute it a lil bit and use the applicator bottle to wash it out under the tracks will that work? Please help im gonnawash my hair in a lil bit.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay,I'm about to attempt to do this thang again. The last one only lasted two weeks then I bc'ed

Soooooo,how exactly are you guys incorporating creams and sprays in your weave regimen?

Do the creams not cause build-up?

Do you try to separate the tracks from the braid when you use a spray,or do you just spray over the track and hope it gets on the braid?


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 8, 2010)

BUMPING!!!!!


----------



## keniciah (Jul 8, 2010)

Good information.
I plan on getting a sew in next month.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 16, 2010)

The last time I had a sew-in the shedding was over the top, this time I would like to prevent the excessive shedding.  Please critique my plan:

I will loosely plait the hair into a couple of tails.

I will use an applicator bottle to apply 

diluted shampoo to scalp, rinse out

diluted con to my hair and scalp, rinse out

apply strong black tea to scalp without rinsing.

has anyone found that the black tea prevent shedding while wearing a weave


----------



## MzV1991 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ummm I need help washing my hair when in a weave. Everytime I follow the tips given on LHCF on how to wash your hair when in weaves when its time to take down my install my new growth is sooooo badly tangled :-(


----------



## alabamadutchess (Aug 31, 2010)

glycerine? i must admit i just discovered this site about 2 weeks ago and im learning things i never knew! but where do u get this glycerine (brand and place to buy)


----------



## bride91501 (Aug 31, 2010)

alabamadutchess said:


> glycerine? i must admit i just discovered this site about 2 weeks ago and im learning things i never knew! but where do u get this glycerine (brand and place to buy)



I buy my glycerin at local BSSs....even those that I NEVER would think would carry anything close to a "natural" product.  It's normally kept with the natural butters and oils (shea butter, etc.).  Whole Foods also carries glycerin.



MzV1991 said:


> Ummm I need help washing my hair when in a weave. Everytime I follow the tips given on LHCF on how to wash your hair when in weaves when its time to take down my install my new growth is sooooo badly tangled :-(



I'm no LHCF expert yet, although I did follow Ediese's advice to a "T" and retained 1.5" of growth in the 6 weeks I had the install in (can you tell I'm still basking in my first LHCF accomplishment? LOL), but I would suggest to you that some heads are just more prone to tangling than others.  My hair used to be prone to big time tangles until I learned that proper moisture is key to tackling that monkey.  

When I took down my last install, I did a 24 hour oil rinse/pre-poo (under a baggie) immediately after taking down the install.  Nothing fancy....just mixed whatever oils I found (castor, EVOO, coconut oil, I think) with a little creme of nature conditioner (orange top bottle). After 24 hours I rinsed that out a bit under running water in the shower, and then I shampooed, conditioned (and detangled with a wide tooth comb while condish was in), then treated myself to a strong protein treatment followed by a DC treatment.  

I could not believe HOW LITTLE hair I'd lost....it literally was just about the same amount I used to lose in 2-3 days.  And I had that install in for 6 weeks! And virtually no detangles. The pre-poo just melted them away.

I hope this is helpful.  Happy growing guys!


----------



## blksndrlla (Aug 31, 2010)

I appreciate this thread so much. I just took down my install last night...after about 9.5 weeks. I had a lot of shed hair. I know I didn't nurture my hair the way I should have. Nevertheless, I will be re-installing in October...(break)...then January....(break)...then March...you get the point. I am a slow grower, so retention is the name of the game...i don't have inches to give away 

Oh, I did BoBraz (Bohyme Brazilian Wave) on my last install. I am debating on this or HCCC for my next install. The shedding and detangling was a bit much for me with the BoBraz, but it was so darn pretty!


----------



## Mik (Sep 9, 2010)

To all my sew in experts out there, I'm transitioning to natural using sew ins, and I need help. I'm kind of new to the sew in thing, and I accidentally biught a color that looked ok in the box, but is actually a little too light for me. It's human hair, can I put a darker semi-permanent color rinse on it without ruining it? Will the color take? Any help you ladies could offer would be great


----------



## Mik (Sep 10, 2010)

Bumping for the color question,  is anybody out there? Lol


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Sep 17, 2010)

GREAT THREAD! I am getting my first sew in and these tips are great, I did a protein treatment yesterday, I have my hair soaking in the vinegar solution now to prevent itchies and I have my applicator bottle for cleaning scalp, so far I am ready!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bumping!! Can someone please recommend how to wash your real hair when you have a full head sew-in?


----------



## blksndrlla (Oct 11, 2010)

ljbee said:


> Bumping!! Can someone please recommend how to wash your real hair when you have a full head sew-in?


 
You use an applicator bottle. Dilute your shampoo and then squirt the mixture in between your tracks. Rub gently and rinse thoroughly... Same thing with conditioner.


----------



## Fine 4s (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I'm going for this at some point in November before Thanksgiving and will remove in January 2011 before my bday. If it all goes well, I might redo throughout the winter time and rest during the summer. All I know is that by December 2011 I better be at FULL UNQUESTIONABLE WL and entering the HL area....


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2011)

Subbing....


----------



## ResieCupp (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey ya'll ! Soo I just finished taking my sew-in out &im sitting under my Huetiful as I type . I wanted to warn you guys on a major issue I found with my hair! When I had my weave installed my edges were braided as well but the braid was entirely too small! So I guess the hair right there on my scalp was too thin to handle the pressure from the thread and the track. The braid is only hanging on to my scalp, still, by a couple strands of hair :'( ....Setback on my edges but I will be okay .


----------



## NeicyNee (May 24, 2011)

Thank you ladies sooo much for this thread. I just got my first sew-in a couple of weeks ago. Sadly, I came to this site a little too late because the lady that installed my hair braided my hair wayyy too tight  Do any of you ladies have any advice on how to nurse my edges while still wearing the weave? The damage is already done but I'd like to salvage any hair I have left.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 24, 2011)

^^ I would suggest just taking the weave out. I know you’re going to feel like you wasted your money, but your scalp will thank you for it (damaging your scalp is worse than damage to your hair). I recently had a full-sew in done (about 1.5 weeks ago) with the net covering my braids. Everything was going smoothly until a few days ago when it felt like the net was moving and all of a sudden I felt tension on my scalp (the net was moving causing the weave to hang differently). I tried everything oil, water, etc but to no avail. I finally said F it, but when I took the sew-in out, I had red sores all around my hairline and my edges and my nape are completely thinned out. I’m not trying to scare you or anything, but had I known about that damn net I would have never let her put that ish on and I surely would have taken the weave out A LOT sooner. You live and you learn, now back to babying my edges.


----------



## NeicyNee (May 31, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> ^^ I would suggest just taking the weave out. I know you’re going to feel like you wasted your money, but your scalp will thank you for it (damaging your scalp is worse than damage to your hair). I recently had a full-sew in done (about 1.5 weeks ago) with the net covering my braids. Everything was going smoothly until a few days ago when it felt like the net was moving and all of a sudden I felt tension on my scalp (the net was moving causing the weave to hang differently). I tried everything oil, water, etc but to no avail. I finally said F it, but when I took the sew-in out, I had red sores all around my hairline and my edges and my nape are completely thinned out. I’m not trying to scare you or anything, but had I known about that damn net I would have never let her put that ish on and I surely would have taken the weave out A LOT sooner. You live and you learn, now back to babying my edges.



I couldn't take it out. Which I'll probably pay for later but I showed my cousin my edges and she said it wasn't as bad as it seems. She wears weaves religiously so I'm hoping she is right. Nevertheless I am babying my edges and using ORS temple balm twice a day to make sure. How are your edges feeling lately?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 31, 2011)

NeicyNee said:


> I couldn't take it out. Which I'll probably pay for later but I showed my cousin my edges and she said it wasn't as bad as it seems. She wears weaves religiously so I'm hoping she is right. Nevertheless I am babying my edges and using ORS temple balm twice a day to make sure. *How are your edges feeling lately?*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




My edges are definitely a lot better, there is some noticeable thinning (there is more breakage than anything else), but not as bad as I thought it was initially. I'm just glad I have the knowledge that I do to get them back into shape. I'm just glad I didn't wait any longer than I did.


----------



## dozendiva (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMPING!!!


----------



## appplecidder (Jun 1, 2011)

dozendiva said:


> BUMPING!!!



+1

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## appplecidder (Jun 16, 2011)

What thread is everyone using for there weaves?????

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ajoke (Feb 29, 2012)

Bumping for advice.

I got a weave installed two weeks ago so i wouldn't be bothered by my hair for a while after having my baby. The problems I have are following, I would really appreciate advice on what to do:

1) I think the hair was installed a bit too tight, or maybe I'm just not used to sew ins any more, but in places around my hair line I feel crusts on my scalp.

2) unfortunately, I didn't strip the base on the hair before getting it installed, so I'm scared to wash my hair right now, although I really want to wash my hair - any tips? Should I just take the sew in out in order to wash my hair, strip it and get it re installed. 

3) because I am scared of the base, I have not been using water based moisturizers and my hair is screaming for water. I am even scared to steam while in the sew-in. I wish I could spray my scalp to relieve the dryness!

I guess the only smart thing I did with this install is making sure she left my edges out!
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## DarkChyld (Mar 29, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 3, 2012)

ajoke said:


> Bumping for advice.
> 
> I got a weave installed two weeks ago so i wouldn't be bothered by my hair for a while after having my baby. The problems I have are following, I would really appreciate advice on what to do:
> 
> ...


what does stripping the base do?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## irisak (Apr 9, 2012)

shockolate said:


> what does stripping the base do?


I think she means soaking the braiding hair in ACV before install..... maybe 
if that is what they mean then an ACV rinse should take care of whatever she's scared she didn't strip.....


----------



## bronzebomb (Apr 10, 2012)

Ediese - I know this thread is a little old, but what are you favorite brands now?

I'm looking for curly hair and considering the following:

Halley's Curls Gentle Wave (full head weave)

Full Weave with horseshoe leave out:
ONYC - Full Cuticle Mongolian Kinky Curl Textures Machine Weft
All About My Hair - Remy Kinky Curly Wefted Hair

Do you still highly recommend these brands?  I'm looking for minimal shedding and tangling.

TIA


----------



## Lovelylocs (Apr 14, 2012)

Can you do an aphogee treatment while the extensions are in? I just have 3 tracks in.


----------



## LiftedUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been itching to put a weave in for some time now.  I want to give my hair a 6mth rest from the relaxer and maybe even 1 year if I really love the look.

Thanks so much for the tips, came at the right time!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm getting a weave for the summer! Has anyone used Indique before? What is your opinion of it?


----------



## Monaleezza (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been wearing weaves for nearly 2 years. But I'm struggling to find quality non-shedding hair to buy.

Any suggestions? 
I don't mind spending the money if I'm going to reap the benefits.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 18, 2012)

Monaleezza said:


> I've been wearing weaves for nearly 2 years. But I'm struggling to find quality non-shedding hair to buy.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> I don't mind spending the money if I'm going to reap the benefits.



go to BHM and see what Chinese Vendors they're buying from. Apparently BSS hair sucks. I realized this when I got mine.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 30, 2012)

HELP my scalp is itchy. I shampooed yesterday so could it be dry scalp? How do i stop the itching??? I sprayed a mixture of MT/hawaiian silky 14 n 1 and tea tree oil in some area earlier today but it's still itching


----------



## beautyintheyes (May 3, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> HELP my scalp is itchy. I shampooed yesterday so could it be dry scalp? How do i stop the itching??? I sprayed a mixture of MT/hawaiian silky 14 n 1 and tea tree oil in some area earlier today but it's still itching



It could've been the base of your hair not being stripped before you installed it try to wash with asv


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 14, 2012)

What happened to Ediese? Her profile is gone... I can tell because there's no option to PM.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2012)

shockolate said:


> What happened to Ediese? Her profile is gone... I can tell because there's no option to PM.



She probably didn't renew her subscription.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 14, 2012)

Platinum said:


> She probably didn't renew her subscription.


I figured. I wonder why? Anyone talk to her outside of here? Let us know how she's doing please.


----------



## samanthathebrave (Jun 14, 2012)

OhmyKimB said:


> I'm getting a weave for the summer! Has anyone used Indique before? What is your opinion of it?


OhmyKimB I really liked Indique and I have used lots of other brands...


----------



## Makenzie (Jun 14, 2012)

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> I've been wearing weaves for nearly 2 years. But I'm struggling to find quality non-shedding hair to buy.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> I don't mind spending the money if I'm going to reap the benefits.



Senghori Shells is good.  BHM has a ton of reviews on non bss hair.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Oct 12, 2012)

@skockolate, she's still on BHM I believe.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm kind of new to sew ins, had one about two years ago.  Got one last week, she used a net, and my scalp is so itchy.  It's driving me crazy.  My metal rat tail comb stays by my side.  PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Oct 12, 2012)

blackbarbie986 said:
			
		

> I'm kind of new to sew ins, had one about two years ago.  Got one last week, she used a net, and my scalp is so itchy.  It's driving me crazy.  My metal rat tail comb stays by my side.  PLEASE HELP!!



When my scalp gets itch I try to get some scurl or conditioner and water to my scalp as good as possible.... That way it moisturizing and get that itchy scalp outta the way


----------



## Country gal (Jan 25, 2013)

oldie but a goodie


----------



## Hisbeloved (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm getting a full weave next week and it will be my first time ever. My question is, is the cap/net thing necessary and if so, how do you moisturize and seal your hair with it on?


----------



## felic1 (Oct 24, 2015)

yes this is somewhat old


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 22, 2016)

Can someone explain this "stripping the base" thing?


----------

